# look what i got today he he he he.



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

its my 1st beach buggy.
did a trade for my boat i never use....
oh and yes that is a 6'fence so this thing is a beast think the hood is around 5' high


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

she looks real sweet


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Perfect! Now you just need to get a rack on that puppy.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

damn, for the year she is in great shape!!! nice find.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

it'll look good rolling around IBSP






Jesse


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Im a chevy guy but i REALLY like that truck


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

if u put a rack on the front of it how are you going to get the rods off of it. i want to lift my truck and im trying to find a solution.sure does look nice!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*bed mount rack angled towards the front .....*

that's what I'd do ........ 

real schweet ... die hard Ford Man here


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Good Job, thats my favorite. (stepside)


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Now THAT'S a beach buggy!!! Big Congrats to ya! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

if shes got a straight 6cyl in her you will be surprised how long that engine will last. Nice find!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

gotta love them straight 6's... but a ford!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

351 worked lol gulp gulp gulp


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Goodrich T/A's too boot,,,,gotta love that and cause it is a Ford


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet truck. Is it a '72 model? I use to have one just like it - same color and all. Not quite that tall. Use to be my grand-dads truck. I would never have got rid of it if it had ac.

Real trucks don't wear bow ties!!!!!!!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

JFord56 said:


> Sweet truck. Is it a '72 model? I use to have one just like it - same color and all. Not quite that tall. Use to be my grand-dads truck. I would never have got rid of it if it had ac.
> 
> Real trucks don't wear bow ties!!!!!!!


its a 78 and i just sold it today lol never even drove it..
needs a little work and i dont have the time.
so sold that and my other truck to get a jeep lol


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

2 fer 1 sale? Taking your lures south in a 24 days, not that I'm counting. Doing the bay during C & R, but later that week they'll go for a swim. I'll let you know when I'm down your way at Cedar Creek Campground. We gotta at least say hello and maybe fish together. Philly Jack


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep reminds me of the 78 bronco that I had. had a 6 and 6 lift with 38 inch super swampers. 351 worked. Sucked on gas but would pull the nuts off king kong!!!!! Dam I miss that truck....


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

That Truck is beautiful.
I also have a 84 ford with a 4.9 inline 6
but its not as nice as yours.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> 2 fer 1 sale? Taking your lures south in a 24 days, not that I'm counting. Doing the bay during C & R, but later that week they'll go for a swim. I'll let you know when I'm down your way at Cedar Creek Campground. We gotta at least say hello and maybe fish together. Philly Jack


PLEASE DO GET A HOLD OF ME LOVE TO WET SOME LINES WITH YA....:fishing:


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

ok now this is the new ride but mine is in deep blue i just got home with it and will snap some pics in the morning..

i had a wrangler about 10 years ago and it was fun and cheep.
brother let me tell ya the price on this thing has gone up a little $30.000


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

K, where's the pictures? To busy having fun are ya? The price of things have really gone up. My brother bought his Envoy 1st and I followed up with my Chevy in 06. (Left over 05) Around 25k but worth it as long as we has access. That's a big issue right now at the OBX and I'm going there in three weeks! 

We'll get together soon.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

need to take some picks in the day lol


----------

